# My first fatty



## ACNIS27 (Feb 18, 2018)

Here is my first attempt at a fatty. I used ground venison and pork sausage mixed 50/50. Stuffed with onions, mushrooms, jalapeno,spinach and cheese of course. All wrapped up and sitting in the fridge to be smoked later today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2018)

looks great so far. Nice weave

Boykjo


----------



## shoebe (Feb 18, 2018)

very nice. Going to be good


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice and tight, looks to be a winner.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2018)

Looks like a great  start on your first fattie!
Al


----------



## ACNIS27 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you all. Will be going in the smoker shortly. I will be sure to post finished pics.


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 18, 2018)

Awesome job so far your going to be hooked on them from now on
Looking forward to see the finish. Good job


----------



## ACNIS27 (Feb 18, 2018)

Here is the final result. Overall I am happy with it. Always room for tweaking.


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 18, 2018)

Very nice you did good


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 18, 2018)

Your sides look good too


----------



## ACNIS27 (Feb 18, 2018)

Phil Chart said:


> Your sides look good too


Sides we're simple but good. Biscuits and fried corn with peppers and onions touch of cayenne pepper and brown sugar fried in butter or bacon grease


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2018)

For your first try, you sure did a fine job!
Your fattie looks delicious!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## ACNIS27 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone. We enjoyed the dinner and I will be trying more of these in the future.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks great. Good job and congrats on making the carousel...


----------



## david r (Feb 19, 2018)

ACNIS27 said:


> Here is the final result. Overall I am happy with it. Always room for tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks really good.  I have never heard of this fatty,   But I assure you I will make one.   I notice your outside meat looks pink and more of a Gray in the center.  Did you combine the Sausage and Venison or is this the contrast in the two meats?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 19, 2018)

Very nice. Good smoke ring too.  






Pro job! Congrats on the Featured thread.


----------



## ACNIS27 (Feb 19, 2018)

david r said:


> This looks really good.  I have never heard of this fatty,   But I assure you I will make one.   I notice your outside meat looks pink and more of a Gray in the center.  Did you combine the Sausage and Venison or is this the contrast in the two meats?


They are mixed together. The pink ring is from the smoking. I would say give it a try it was fun to make and to eat!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2018)

AC, Nice job on your first fatty!


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice fattie work!


----------

